# Anyone posting fan fiction on Archive of Our Own?



## OmegaFuzzy (Jun 16, 2017)

I read and write fiction. Currently, I read fanfiction on Archive of Our Own
Home | Archive of Our Own

Has anyone on here posted a story on Archive of Our Own (Furry or Non-Furry doesn't matter)? There are over 2,000 Furry/Anthro stories on there (message me and I can help you find them), so I suppose there are some on this site who posted there. I would like to support their story on there as well as on FA.

Also, I will be posting a Furry fiction story on my Furaffinity profile (Userpage of omegafuzzy -- Fur Affinity [dot] net but it might be a while because of the 40 chapter Arrow TV Show fan fiction I am writing.

I have started to read furry fiction on Furaffinity, but I still really like Arrow and Supernatural fan fiction the best.


----------



## Vandisar (Jun 21, 2017)

I have one story running on there. I'm on as Vandisar, but the story isn't furry. It might end up with furred characters however, since it is scifi. 
I post on Fur Affinity as well, but if you have a user id or link, I'd follow you on AOO


----------



## amethystskyes (Jun 23, 2017)

Transforners fan/writer with a few ventures into other stuff but my Supernatural stuff is on LiveJournal so I can't get it back unless I sell my soul to Russia. I can maybe find it on my old laptop (just upgraded a few months ago) but that thing is slow and freezes frequently so small hope there.


----------



## TurboCow (Jun 24, 2017)

I haven't published on Archive of Our Own, but on Noveltrove. Mind you, it's an erotic stories site and mostly non-furry.


----------



## Sivath (Jun 24, 2017)

I write there.
But I.. uh.. abandoned a story, and got some 'where the fuck are you's.. which is not encouraging me to go back.
I'm still writing though. Though I haven't posted in a while.
I haven't written any furry stories yet, but I probably will someday.
I write OUAT, MCU, and Star Trek. And original stories. And sometimes dabble with other fandoms.. like Dexter.


----------



## Sivath (Jun 24, 2017)

Can I ask you something about Supernatural? I've heard about it so much because of the SuperWhoLock tag.
I like Doctor Who and Sherlock well enough, so I tried watching episode 1. It wasn't all that exciting to me.
So Does it get better?? Should I watch more of it?


----------



## amethystskyes (Jun 25, 2017)

Sivath said:


> Can I ask you something about Supernatural? I've heard about it so much because of the SuperWhoLock tag.
> I like Doctor Who and Sherlock well enough, so I tried watching episode 1. It wasn't all that exciting to me.
> So Does it get better?? Should I watch more of it?


Season 1 is pretty slow because they have to build their whole mythos. Season 2 is also kinda slow so unless you like 'Monster of the Week' stuff it'll be a long trudge. 3 starts in on some overarching plot but that doesn't get heavy until 4-5. Season 5 ends the first big plot (trying to prevent an apocalypse) so 6 is slower again with several smaller plots running most of the season, although I think they left the most interesting one in the background (Heaven's civil war.) 7 picks up another season wide plot that kinda becomes the trend with each season trying to one-up the previous.

I suggest jumping into season 4 or 5 (assuming you're the sort of person who can watch non-linear) and trying out a few episodes there. I started in season 5 personally and I was actively trying not to like the show but I got hooked an episode or two after War showed up. Season 4 introduces a character who a large part of the fanbase adores though so most new viewers who know the fanbase tend to be bored until 4. I mostly got through the first few seasons because I knew when and where he would show up but I like overarching plots more than MotW.

Anyway, hopefully this helps you decide if you want to try out more. I don't want to make the choice for you because it is quite the undertaking, though if you went through Old!Who then this is probably easier. From what I hear anyway since I only saw a few episodes of New!Who.


----------



## Sivath (Jun 26, 2017)

amethystskyes said:


> Season 1 is pretty slow because they have to build their whole mythos. Season 2 is also kinda slow so unless you like 'Monster of the Week' stuff it'll be a long trudge. 3 starts in on some overarching plot but that doesn't get heavy until 4-5. Season 5 ends the first big plot (trying to prevent an apocalypse) so 6 is slower again with several smaller plots running most of the season, although I think they left the most interesting one in the background (Heaven's civil war.) 7 picks up another season wide plot that kinda becomes the trend with each season trying to one-up the previous.
> 
> I suggest jumping into season 4 or 5 (assuming you're the sort of person who can watch non-linear) and trying out a few episodes there. I started in season 5 personally and I was actively trying not to like the show but I got hooked an episode or two after War showed up. Season 4 introduces a character who a large part of the fanbase adores though so most new viewers who know the fanbase tend to be bored until 4. I mostly got through the first few seasons because I knew when and where he would show up but I like overarching plots more than MotW.
> 
> Anyway, hopefully this helps you decide if you want to try out more. I don't want to make the choice for you because it is quite the undertaking, though if you went through Old!Who then this is probably easier. From what I hear anyway since I only saw a few episodes of New!Who.



Ah thanks for the tip!
I didn't go through the old Who except for Tom Baker's ones, and I am the type of guy to go non linear unless I really Really like the show.
Hell, I even watched only watched all the Rumplestiltskin scenes in Once Upon A Time, and skipped literally everything else.


----------



## amethystskyes (Jun 26, 2017)

Sivath said:


> Ah thanks for the tip!
> I didn't go through the old Who except for Tom Baker's ones, and I am the type of guy to go non linear unless I really Really like the show.
> Hell, I even watched only watched all the Rumplestiltskin scenes in Once Upon A Time, and skipped literally everything else.


You're welcome!

I tend to go non-linear because I like shows better if I skip the first episode or two. Go figure. I do like to go back and watch everything though, just so I don't miss neat details that might exist. As for Doctor Who, I saw some eleven and an episode of nine where he didn't even show up until the very, very end (just in time for a Bad Wolf reference) but I'm not a big fan of the pacing in British shows or something. I also don't like Sherlock and the only show I did like was Being Human but after a couple seasons that got too slow for me too. (US version is crud, at least the UK version was interesting.)

Oh, and if you haven't checked it out yet then try Elementary. It's a modern US set Sherlock Holmes with a female Watson and one of the few adaptations to include Sebastian Moran on Moriarty's side like he ought to be. Sherlock's still from England though and we do get the occasional Lestrade visits too. Also, Irene's got some amazing bits. I'm only in season three though so I don't know yet if this series goes sour.


----------

